# [DRIVER] Windows 2003 Server Standard and Intel 865G



## kyrotech (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

I have Windows 2003 Server Standard Service Pack 1 x86 installed on a DELL Optiplex GX270, Intel 865G chipset. My problem is Windows 2003 installs Standard VGA Video Drivers (800x600 8 bits). I have searched DELL support and INTEL support page and found no video drivers for my system. My question is if its possible to install "compatible" drivers for the video card (Intel Extreme 2) to work at default 1024x768 32 bit resolution.

Thank you.


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

you CAN use XP driver on 2003, does that help you?


----------



## kyrotech (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Successfully installed Intel chipset drivers 6.3.0.1007, then installed Intel 82865G graphics controller driver (win2k_xp1415.exe) manually since the autoinstaller setup won´t work on Windows 2003. Display works properly now.


----------

